# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  EZ-PRO, robo-vehicle and a concierge for last mile delivery, Renault S.A., Boulogne-Billancourt, France

## Airicist

Developer - Renault S.A.

renault.co.uk/concept-cars/ez-pro-concept.html

----------


## Airicist

EZ-PRO, linking urban mobility with the future city

Published on Sep 19, 2018




> We believe that urban Last Mile Delivery sector is one of the most important areas to disrupt.
> That’s why we have imagined a solution that is electric, connected, autonomous and shared. We are proud to unveil our brand new concept car: the Renault EZ-PRO!
> Following EZ-GO, a shared mobility solution for people, we introduce the Last Mile Delivery solution leading to a more fluid & greener urban environment, with a human touch.

----------


## Airicist

Renault press conference - Hannover LCV Motor Show 2018 – Renault EZ-PRO unveiled

Streamed live on Sep 19, 2018




> Hannover September 19, 2018
> Watch the Renault press conference live at the Hannover Motor show, in the presence of Ashwani Gupta, Senior Vice President, Light Commercial Vehicles and Laurens Van Den Acker, Senior Vice President, Corporate Design. Renault EZ-PRO, our new robo-vehicle and concierge for last mile delivery, has been revealed this day.

----------


## Airicist

EZ-PRO: Urban delivery goes robo

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> “Sustainable mobility for all, now and in the future” is Groupe Renault’s credo. In the future, mobility will be electric, connected, autonomous and shared. And that includes deliveries, especially in the “last mile”. To get there, it will be essential to bring delivery logistics and real life together under one “mixed” roof.

----------


## Airicist

Inside EZ-PRO : Piper HEIDSIECK | Groupe Renault

Published on Oct 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Inside EZ-PRO : Patrick ROGER | Groupe Renault

Published on Oct 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Inside EZ-PRO : LOMI | Groupe Renault

Published on Oct 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Inside EZ-PRO : DPD | Groupe Renault

Published on Oct 18, 2018

----------

